# Only a week left anyone have a target in mind ?



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Just curious how many of us have a deer in mind or one they are targeting for this bow season if so post it, looks like it's going to be a decent year for most we have been hit and a miss at one of our places we have new neighbors that claim they are going to shoot lots of deer so not to thrilled about that but here at the home place we are the same as every year no pressure and no one else hunting have a few in mind but nothing set in stone the 12 is at the place next to new neighbors they already have him on cam and said they are shooting at first sight so kinda thinking on him myself what do you guys think ? Here's a few of the deer on cams one








































































Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

If neighbor said they would shoot him then he is dead if he walks out!! 
We are in the same boat... I have several nice young deer I'm gonna let walk and pray they stay on our place...
I will try to post some pics. Nothing like that 12 though!


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Man he would be great if he could make it another two years but it's sad these guys bought 40 Acres and say him and all his brothers and cousins are gonna shoot deer it's crazy the same 600 Acres has been ours 30 years and we had to sell three small tracts because of a family death and some of the family wanted to sell there parts instead of keeping the land and now this is just a factor we have to work with the way I look at it those good bucks have made it this long for a reason so hopefully they keep making it but for this particular area that 12 is not bad ... telfner tx 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Going to go look at game cam pics tomorrow after work


----------



## DR_Smith (Jul 20, 2016)

That is great for telferner!! We have a few that get big but hardly ever see them! I'd high dense that side if possible! Haha


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

TIMBOv2 said:


> Going to go look at game cam pics tomorrow after work


Well shat, I'm an old school hunter and the only pics I got in a week was when I was settting the camera up. Evidently I turned it off somehow.


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

I plan on trophy huntn for at least 15 minutes then after that I take no prisoners.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

TIMBOv2 said:


> Well shat, I'm an old school hunter and the only pics I got in a week was when I was settting the camera up. Evidently I turned it off somehow.


its OK we all done that //or left feeder in TEST//OR the list goes on


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

2Ws said:


> I plan on trophy huntn for at least 15 minutes then after that I take no prisoners.


You sound like me when I get to dove hunt. If it flies it dies. Dove, black bird, dragon fly...


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Lol well I have to say I checked Cams again today and bow blind camera had dead battery's so nothing there be a surprise Saturday am 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

I have one but he's a gun season deer as I don't have a good spot for a bow setup at this particular location.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Main Frame 8 said:


> I have one but he's a gun season deer as I don't have a good spot for a bow setup at this particular location.


Big body and horns could grow when it hits the ground. Love a big 8.

I've got this slick 10 coming in at random times once or twice a week. He's a local I had last year but never in range. Hoping he slips up this weekend but never know.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Main Frame 8 said:


> I have one but he's a gun season deer as I don't have a good spot for a bow setup at this particular location.


Good luck on that one, very nice 8....


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

BretE said:


> Good luck on that one, very nice 8....


 Thanks BretE. Pretty sure I saw him last year on opening evening with maybe 3 minutes of shooting light left. Wasn't ready to squeeze on him in low light and unsure of age. If it's him, it was a pass worthwhile, whether I get him or another fortunate hunter does.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Get on him. Hell of a nice 8 bud.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Looking forward to at least being in the stand this weekend good luck to all... had another new 8 come in this week to









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Drogers6771 (Oct 1, 2017)

main frame 8 said:


> i have one but he's a gun season deer as i don't have a good spot for a bow setup at this particular location.


nice buck!


----------

